# Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch



## 3dfx01 (9. November 2018)

*Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*

Guten Tag Form.

Bei jedem Start von Windows10 startet automatisch mehrere male Word 2019, jedes Fenster ist mit Dokument1 gekennzeichnet, ich habe herausgefunden das dies so oft geschieht wie ich Word-Dateien beim letzten benutzten des PCs geöffnet hatte, ich sehe keinen Sinn darin weil ich keine solche Datei habe und sie auch jedes mal Leer ist.

Wie kann ich diesen lächerlichen Unsinn abstellen?

Ich bin genervt, ich hoffe euch ist die Lösung bekannt.

Nein, Google hat mich nicht weiter gebracht, sonst würde ich nicht fragen.


----------



## Research (9. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*

Reinstall.


----------



## chaotium (9. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*

Ist es nur Word oder auch andere Programme?


----------



## EyRaptor (9. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*

Hast du im Taskmanager im Reiter "Autostart" Word bereits ausgeschaltet?


----------



## fotoman (9. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*



3dfx01 schrieb:


> ich habe herausgefunden das dies so oft geschieht wie ich Word-Dateien beim letzten benutzten des PCs geöffnet hatte,


Willkommen bei Windows 10 1803 (oder neuer). MS meint, es wäre praktisch für Dich, wenn alle beim Beenden von Windows offenen Programme nach dem Neustart auch wieder geöffnet werden.

Da das die Office-Tuppe bei MS wohl noch nicht mitbekommen hat und Du irgendwo konfiguriert hast, dass beim Öffnen von Word eine leere Datei angezeigt wird, macht Windwos das dann auch so.

Abhilfe soll es angeblich in Win 10 1809 (ob das dieses jahr noch kommt), oder war es erst 1903 (was dann wohl Weihnachten 2019 erscheint) kommen, wo man diese fürsogliche Arbeitserleichterung wieder abschalten können soll.

Vorher hilft es nur beim Shut Down alle Programme manuell oder per Batchfile zu schließen.

Ach so, ich habe kein Word, ärgere mich aber seit Monaten über den Schwachsinn u.A. beim Task Manager, der beim Neustart nicht minimiert wird, wie das beim Shutdown der Fall war.


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*



fotoman schrieb:


> Vorher hilft es nur beim Shut Down alle Programme manuell oder per Batchfile zu schließen.



Joa und Du kannst es jetzt auch schon unterbinden...
Ich hatte nähmlich das gleiche Problem.

Unter Einstellungen > Konto > Datenschutz > gibt es den Punkt Mein Anmeldeinformationen bla bla bla "meine Apps erneut öffnen" > auf Aus stellen.
Und schon startet kein Programm nach einem Shutdown.


----------



## 3dfx01 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*

@xtrame90
Danke für deine Hilfe, jetzt startet Word nicht mehr von selbst, super!

Das ganze ist ziemlich komisch, müsste Microsoft das nicht auffallen, ziemlich irritierend, denn bei den vorherigen Word-Versionen in Kombination mit Windows 10 hatte ich das noch nicht,hmm.


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2018)

*AW: Bei jedem Start öffnet sich Word 2019 automatisch*

Diese Einstellung gilt für jedes Programm!
Da ich gerne mal 10+ Programme offen habe und Sie nie geschlossen habe, kam mir das irgendwann komisch vor.
Ich meinte dann immer, ich bin auf Energiesparen gekommen.


----------

